# [Marathon] Wasgau, 16. Oktober



## Wiseman (16. September 2004)

Hier der Thread zum Wasgaumarathon, der am 16. Oktober stattfindet.
Alle Infos gibt es unter Wasgau Marathon

Ich für meinen Teil, habe vor dort mitzufahren.
Die Anmeldung habe ich schon ausgefüllt und muss sie nur noch wegschicken.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (16. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Thread zum Wasgaumarathon, der am 16. Oktober stattfindet.
> Alle Infos gibt es unter Wasgau Marathon
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil, habe vor dort mitzufahren.
> ...



Ich will hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (16. September 2004)

bin angemeldet. hoffe dort mit euch allen die 100km runde drehen zu können!


----------



## Wiseman (22. September 2004)

Meine Anmeldung für die Wasgau-100km-Strecke ging gestern mit der Post raus.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (22. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Anmeldung für die Wasgau-100km-Strecke ging gestern mit der Post raus.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Ich schicke noch diese Woche ab.
100km versteht sich! 
007ike - das Revival 
... aber bitte ohne Einheimische Flug-Show!


----------



## 007ike (22. September 2004)

wäre schön wenn wir mal alle gleichzeitig ankommen, so wie in Niederlinxweiler am Wochenende!


----------



## snoopy-bike (23. September 2004)

Hi,
wir werden auch dort starten!  
LOGISCH!!  

Saisonhöhepunkt!!    
Gruß
snoopy


----------



## Limit83 (23. September 2004)

Natürlich werden wir dort sein! Das war immerhin 2001 mein erster Marathon. Damals hatte ich noch Wolle an den Beinen und danach waren meine Muskeln zwei Wochen voller Verhärtungen. Die Wolle fand Snoop damals zum totlachen!    Ich mittlerweile auch.
Und letztes Jahr haben wir zwei sogar dort gewonne, vor Karl Platt und Konsorten!     
Aber die Strecke ist einfach genial und es macht einen riesen Spaß dort völlig ohne Druck zu fahren und einfach nur die Trails und die Landschaft zu genießen.


----------



## Pandur (23. September 2004)

Ja, wäre auch gerne mal dabei. 
Bin aber noch unentschlossen, was die Distanz angeht. Nach 100 Kilometern sind wohl alle schon 2 Stunden vor mir im Ziel. 

Mal eine Zusammenfassung von der Seite:

? 25,- beinhaltet Starterpackage mit Präsent, Ansteck-Pin, Goodies, sowie umfangreiche Verpflegung auf der Strecke. Bei Nichterscheinen entfällt das Startgeld zugunsten des Veranstalters. Starterpackage kann unfrei nachgesandt werden.

Der Meldecoupon (oder die Kopie) muss der Meldestelle bis zum 05.10.2004 vollständig ausgefüllt vorliegen... 
Nachmeldungen die uns nach dem 05.10.2004, spätestens jedoch bis zum 13.10.2004 erreichen, zahlen ? 35,-. Es verfällt der Anspruch auf das Starterpackage.

Marathon: 100 Kilometer mit 2000 Höhenmetern, 85 Kilometer mit 1800 Höhenmetern und 75 Kilometer mit 1600 Höhenmetern.


kurz & knackig: 45 Kilometer mit 800 Höhenmetern. Anmeldung und Zahlung am Start.
Frage:
Was kostet die 45er Strecke und ist im Preis auch das kultige T-Shirt inbegriffen?
Antwort:
Das Startgeld beträgt 8,- ?. In diesem Preis ist kein T-Shirt enthalten. Ihr könnt diese aber, solange vorrätig, für einen Preis von 13,- ? kaufen. Tipp: Dieses Jahr sind die Shirts wieder echt stark. Im Startgeld ist eine umfangreiche Verpflegung an der Hauptversorgungsstelle mit Käse-Wurstbrötchen, Obst, Kuchen, Tee, heißer Boullion und Iso-Getränke enthalten.

So, ich denke mal, das ist das wichtigste. 
Dauert ein wenig, bis man alle Informationen auf der Seite zusammengesucht hat


----------



## 007ike (23. September 2004)

Das heißt du willst kurz und knackig fahren???


----------



## Wiseman (23. September 2004)

@Pandur: Du kannst Dich ruhig für eine der Marathonstrecken entscheiden. Schliesslich weis ich dass Du locker eine 60km Tour schaffst, da wären die 75km ja gerade richtig um deine persönliche Grenze zu erweitern.
Was die Zeit angeht, musst du nicht mit den anderen mithalten. Wir werden das so machen, dass wir uns zumindest vor dem Start zusammen treffen (gemeinsam anreisen) und dann versuchen wir auch wieder nach dem Marathon zusammen heimzufahren, d.h. wir warten dann auch auf die Nachzügler.
Auf der Strecke gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1) Es bilden sich kleine Gruppen (hmm, wieviel von uns kommen denn?) die jeweils ein unterschiedliches Tempo fahren und wenn jemand die schnellere Gruppe nicht schafft, sammelt ihn die jeweils langsamere ein.
2) Wir fahren alle in einer geschlossenen Gruppe womit der langsamste das Tempo bestimmt.

Also trau Dich. Chaka  , Du schaffst das!

Grüße, Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (23. September 2004)

Ja, wollte auch vermutlich die 75 km fahren. Mal sehn. Ist ja eh nur eine unverbindliche Angabe, wie ich gesehen habe. 
Außerdem bekomme ich dann auch das Starterpaket.   
So ein Shirt wäre schon ne schöne Erinnerung (sind das normale Shirts oder Radlershirts? Da hat doch bestimmt jemand ein Teil vom Vorjahr)


----------



## snoopy-bike (24. September 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Shirt wäre schon ne schöne Erinnerung (sind das normale Shirts oder Radlershirts? Da hat doch bestimmt jemand ein Teil vom Vorjahr)


Hi Pandur,
also ich bin in diesem Jahr zum 11!!!!   mal dabei, d.h. bin bisher ALLE Marathons gefahren!    (und der Einzige, soviel ich weiß)
Bisher waren es immer T-Shirts! Einmal gab es auch ein Handtuch!
Trikots sind definitiv zu Teuer, bei dem Startgeld und den Sponsoren, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen!  
Gruß
snoopy  

@limit83: ich sag nur TROMMLER!


----------



## Pandur (28. September 2004)

So, bin fest dabei. habe gestern meine Anmeldung abgeschickt und Geld überwiesen.


----------



## dertutnix (30. September 2004)

könnt ihr einem ortsfremden ein günstiges quartier für 2 personen nennen?

danke
florian


----------



## snoopy-bike (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
versuchs auf der Homepage: http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de,
dort kann man Informationen erfragen.
Gruß
snoopy


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2004)

Samstag ist nicht mehr fern. Wer kommt denn  nun alles mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (12. Oktober 2004)

Moin moin,

bin auf jeden Fall dabei auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß wie weit ich 
komme   

ciao


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag ist nicht mehr fern. Wer kommt denn  nun alles mit?




ich auch!!!


----------



## Wiseman (12. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag ist nicht mehr fern. Wer kommt denn  nun alles mit?


ich will mit, und wenn ich die kurz&knackig zu fuss laufen muss 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> ich will mit, und wenn ich die kurz&knackig zu fuss laufen muss
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Wieso zu Fuß? Soll ich dir ein HT ausleihen???

@scotty Mario hat die selben Bedenken! Aber wird schon gehen.


----------



## Wiseman (12. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso zu Fuß? Soll ich dir ein HT ausleihen???


Ich hoffe nicht. Es ist nur so, dass ich mich nicht wirklich gut fühle, wenn ich an samstag denke.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2004)

Gut fühle ich mich auch nicht. Hab ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr so viel Lust dazu, aber zum Glück bin ich ja in netter Gesellschaft!


----------



## tozzi (12. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> ich will mit, und wenn ich die kurz&knackig zu fuss laufen muss
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



...zu Fuß,gutes Stichwort !
Ich könnte am Samstag auch nur zu Fuß laufen - aber nur mit Krücken.
Habe leider 3 Monate Zwangspause : OBERSCHENKELHALSBRUCH !
Die "Prellung" stellte sich doch als etwas schwerwiegender heraus...  
Wünsche allen Beteiligten viel Spaß in Lemberg, trinkt einen Kaffee auf mich !
Grüße


----------



## leeqwar (12. Oktober 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...zu Fuß,gutes Stichwort !
> Ich könnte am Samstag auch nur zu Fuß laufen - aber nur mit Krücken.
> Habe leider 3 Monate Zwangspause : OBERSCHENKELHALSBRUCH !
> Die "Prellung" stellte sich doch als etwas schwerwiegender heraus...
> ...



und auch in diesem thread bin ich entsetzt ! so richtig durch oder angebrochen ? sche... 
dann auf jeden fall mal gute besserung. ich kanns immer noch nicht fassen... ich mein deine schmerzen hielten sich ja halbwegs noch in grenzen...


----------



## Wiseman (12. Oktober 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...zu Fuß,gutes Stichwort !
> Ich könnte am Samstag auch nur zu Fuß laufen - aber nur mit Krücken.
> Habe leider 3 Monate Zwangspause : OBERSCHENKELHALSBRUCH !
> Die "Prellung" stellte sich doch als etwas schwerwiegender heraus...
> ...


Wäre er richtig gebrochen gewesen, hättest du wohl nicht mehr laufen können, nehme ich an. Das ist ja echt mies. Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und kurzweilige 3 Monate der Zwangspause.
Ich habe den Eindruck dieser Saisonabschluss hat eine negative Tendenz für uns ...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...zu Fuß,gutes Stichwort !
> Ich könnte am Samstag auch nur zu Fuß laufen - aber nur mit Krücken.
> Habe leider 3 Monate Zwangspause : OBERSCHENKELHALSBRUCH !
> Die "Prellung" stellte sich doch als etwas schwerwiegender heraus...
> ...



You've got to be joking man!

... ich würde ja sagen: Du machst Witze ... .
Mann, und damit noch heimfahren ... ahhhhhhhhhhhh!
Tozzi, Du machst mir Angst!

Da muss es Dich ja echt saumässig hingesemmelt haben.

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ups das hört sich nicht gut an .... gute Besserung tozzi.



ciao


----------



## Pandur (12. Oktober 2004)

Tja, übel. Ich hoffe mal, das wird schnell wieder heilen.
Das erklärt wohl auch, warum ich Tozzis Namen nicht bei der Starterliste vom Wasgau Marathon finden konnte


----------



## 007ike (12. Oktober 2004)

Ach du dickes Ei!

Lieber Tozzi, alles Gute und die Besten Wünsche zur schnellen Genesung! Kann man dich besuchen? Willst du besucht werden???? 

Jetzt bin ich echt fertig!


Hast du Gips? Normalerweise müßtest du in einer Verschraubung eingspannt sein?

Irgendwie fehler mir die Worte....................................................


----------



## tozzi (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,
hört sich alles schlimmer an als es ist !
Der Bruch ist kein Durchbruch (dann hätte ich mich nicht mehr bewegen können), aber trotzdem ein Bruch.Also irgendwie zwischen Riß und Durchbruch.Der Knochen direkt unterhalb des Gelenkes hängt noch ein bißchen dran und wird durch die Stauchung vom Sturz zusätzlich gehalten.Ich habe weder einen Gips, Verband,Schraube oder sonstiges .Wäre zu aufwendig und langwierig gewesen.Laufe nur vorsichtig an Krücken und muß halt aufpassen, daß ich das linke Bein nicht belaste, damit der Bruch nicht durchbricht- dann wird es kompliziert.Also hatte ich doch irgendwie Glück im Unglück (immer schön positiv denken  ).
Besuchen ist nicht notwendig, da ich sowieso nicht zu Hause, sondern meistens in der Firma bin (natürlich nur leichte Tätigkeiten   ).
Das Dumme ist bloß: werde durch die wenige Bewegung so langsam DICK und FETT   !
Grüße


----------



## Wiseman (12. Oktober 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Dumme ist bloß: werde durch die wenige Bewegung so langsam DICK und FETT   !


Merke: Keine Powerbars futtern, wenn man die Energie nicht verbrennen kann 
Das wird wieder, nächste Saison fährst Du uns davon 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2004)

Tja was soll ich sagen - auch von mir gute Besserung, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schlimm ist ... warum fahrt ihr auch immer so schnell 
Mach dir um dein Gewicht keine Sorgen, dass bekommen wir schon wieder runter, die Einheiten werden dann halt etwas länger 

Also Kopf hoch und schnell gesund werden, denn im ersten Schnee wird wieder gespielt (dann fällt sichs auch weicher)!!!

Dieses Jahr ist`s echt schlimm mit den Knochenbrüchen 

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Dumme ist bloß: werde durch die wenige Bewegung so langsam DICK und FETT   !
> Grüße



Hiermit kriegst Du von mir einen Gutschein für mindestens 4 Wochen Uni-Fit. Wenn Du jetzt nicht radeln kannst, dann kannst Du Dich ja voll und ganz auf den Waschbrettbauch konzentrieren!!!
Du kriegst einen Trainingsplan von mir persönlich.


----------



## Limit83 (12. Oktober 2004)

Oh shit! Natürlich auch gute Besserung von mir! Ich denke mal völlig schmerzfrei ist das ganze dennoch nicht, oder?
Alles Gute und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2004)

Offtopic, aber: Moose, mach mal deine MTB-news-Mailbox leer! Ist randvoll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2004)

CheckerThePig schrieb:
			
		

> Offtopic, aber: Moose, mach mal deine MTB-news-Mailbox leer! Ist randvoll!



Mach ich!
Hey, Dein Benutzerbild ist echt scharf!


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Benutzerbild ist echt scharf!



Wenn du rauskriegst was *das * ist...  dann


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich tippe auf einen Nacktmull 

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe auf einen Nacktmull
> 
> Grüße.



Ja, und zwar einer der gerade irgendwohin transportiert wird!


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe auf einen Nacktmull
> 
> Grüße.



  100 Punkte!


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und zwar einer der gerade irgendwohin transportiert wird!



 Hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (12. Oktober 2004)

CheckerThePig schrieb:
			
		

> Hä?



Die Viecher haben im Nacken ziemlich lose Haut an der man sie hochheben kann. So kann eine Mama Mull ihre Kleinen rumtragen. Genauso kann aber die Mama Mull von einer höheren Macht (einem Menschen?) herumgetragen werden!
Und Checker, erzähl mir nichts, ich habe jahrelang Hamster gezüchtet


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. Oktober 2004)




----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2004)

um mal wieder zur Abwechslung wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen:

Gestern habe wir festgestellt das wir mit folgender Gruppe unterwegs sind:
Scotty
Wiseman
Moose
Pandur
und meine Wenigkeit

sowie die IGB boys (    )

ach ja und Mario.

Wie ihr wißt ist da morgens die Hölle los, so dass es von Vorteil ist die Startunterlagen schon vorher zu haben. Snoopy und ich werden Freitag zur Nudelparty gondeln und das Thema erledigen. Bitte an o.g. Teilnehmer PM an mich mit echtem Namen und Geb. Datum (als Nachweis das ich euch wirklich kenne, war jedenfalls das letzte Jahr so, oder???? egal, am Besten mitschicken, damit das läuft) und ich hab die Sachen Samstag Morgen dabei. 

Schön wäre es wenn wir Samstag wieder zusammen anreisen könnten, damit man sich auch findet. Start ist um 8.30 Uhr (Warum so früh....). Wie wäre es mit 6.30 Uhr Treffen Limbach Mitfahrer Parkplatz (neben der inzwischen bekannten Straßenmeisterei). Wegen mir auch 6,00 Uhr, denn letztes Jahr war das alles sehr knapp.

Andere Vorschäge???


----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also 6:00 Uhr ??? Wie lange braucht man eigentlich nochmal
bis nach Lemberg ? (ich meine natürlich mit dem Auto)

Nicht dass es noch dunkel ist wenn wir in Lemberg losfahren wollen   

ciao

Scotty der natürlich auch um 6:00 Uhr losfährt.


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also 6:00 Uhr ??? Wie lange braucht man eigentlich nochmal
> bis nach Lemberg ? (ich meine natürlich mit dem Auto)
> ...



Nach jahrelanger Studie mit extensiver Rechenarbeit habe ich eine Formel entwickelt, mit der ich Autofahrzeiten ziemlich präzise vorhersagen kann.

Dazu müssen ein paar Bedingungen erfüllt werden
1.1. Moose muss die Strecke schonmal mit dem Rad gefahren sein
1.2. Es muss ein taugliches MTB mit genügend Reifendruck gewesen sein
1.3. Moose durfte alle roten Ampeln überfahren.
1.4. die Strecke beinhaltet keine Autobahn
1.5. die Strecke beinhaltet nicht mehr als 75 hm am Stück

2.1. das Wetter ist gut
2.2. es gibt keine Windböen stärker als 9bft
2.3. es ist keine Polizei unterwegs
2.4. es ist am Tag

3.1. der Autofahrer hält sich an die Verkehrsregeln gemäß StVO
3.2. der Autofahrer hat ein serienmäßig ausgestattetes Personenfahrzeug
3.3. der Autofahrer ist kein Raser

4.1. Moose muss keine Pinklepausen machen
4.2. die Strecke ist nicht länger als 30 km
4.3. die Strecke beinhaltet Ortsdurchfahrten 
4.4. die Strecke beinhaltet Ampeln und Verkehrsbehinderungen für PKW

Wenn alle diese Dinge zutreffen, dann kann man die Fahrzeit von Moose Tmoose (auf einer bekannten Strecke) durch vier teilen, also Tmoose / 4 und erhält somit ungefähr die Autofahrzeit Tscotty.
Also ich habe das mal durchgerechnet:
Du bist in ca. 13,33333 Minuten in *Limbach*, wenn Du direkt vor meiner Türe losfährst (dann könntest Du auch gleich noch mein Fahrrad einpacken und mich??). Bis *Lemberg* fahren wir einfach den anderen hinterher, dann vergeht die Zeit ohnehin schnell!!!!
   

Liebe Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## Pandur (13. Oktober 2004)

Der Weg nach Lemberg kann wohl niocht vorrausgesagt werden. 75 km ohne Pinkelpause? Das wird wohl der Knackpunkt des ganzen ^^

Wie sehen eigentlich die PKW-Verhältnisse aus? 
Könnte mich auch noch jemand in Dudweiler oder bei Moose aufgabeln?
Habe auch ein Auto, aber in meinem Seat Ibiza wird der Platz für zumindest mehr als 1 Fahrrad äußerst knapp...


----------



## Wiseman (13. Oktober 2004)

Also ich kriege den Kombi meiner Eltern und komme auf dem Weg nach Limbach ohne grosse Umstände bei Moose und/oder Pandur vorbei. 3 Leute gehen, das haben wir mit genügend Decken schon ausprobiert, wird aber eng.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2004)

Wie ich Scotty kenne fährt er auch, dann kann jeder von euch einen aufnehmen. 
Jetzt hätte ich mal zumindest von allen die Daten und dann wird das laufen.

Bitte mal ne Prognose geben wann TP am günstigsten? 6.30 Uhr mit etwas hektig oder 6.00 relaxt aber müde


----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte mal ne Prognose geben wann TP am günstigsten? 6.30 Uhr mit etwas hektig oder 6.00 relaxt aber müde



TP was das wohl heist .... klar Trivial Pursuit 
aber das morgens um 6:00   
Ist das dann die Familien Edition oder die Genus Edition ????

@moose
Ich gebe die Formel in unseren Flux-Compensator ein, dieser wird uns dann genau berechnen 
wie lange wir für die Zeitreise brauchen ..... gerne könnt Ihr bei mir mitfahren .... ähm mitreisen

grüße

scott23


----------



## Wiseman (13. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte mal ne Prognose geben wann TP am günstigsten? 6.30 Uhr mit etwas hektig oder 6.00 relaxt aber müde


Laut Routenplaner sind es 75km Saarbrücken-Lemberg, die mit 1 Stunde zu buche schlagen. Meines Erachtens nach, reicht es, wenn ich Moose um 6:00 Uhr abhole und wir dann um 6:30 Uhr in Limbach sind. Ohne Pinkelpause sollten wir 7:30 Uhr dann an unserem Ziel ankommen und spätestens 8:00 Uhr alles aufgebaut haben.
Warme und wasserfeste Kleidung ist wünschenswert wegen der Wettervorhersage für den 16.10 / Lemberg. Oh je  worauf lasse ich mich da nur wieder ein 
Scheiss Gruppenzwang, der bringt mich nochmal unter die Erde  aber wenigstens hat es sich dann gelohnt 

Also auf geht's.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2004)

Wenn dann keine Einwenden mehr kommen, TREFFPUNKT 6.30 Uhr Limbach Straßenmeisterei. Die kennt ja jetzt jeder und wenn nicht ist sie ausgeschildert. Mahlzeit!


----------



## Wiseman (13. Oktober 2004)

Hmm, so wie ich das sehe ist moose heissbegehrt 

@scotty23: Sollen wir das jetzt wie richtige Männer vor der Tür mit Daumenkino austragen oder gibst Du gleich auf? 

@Pandur: Wo finden wir Dich denn? Oder besser, wer findet Dich wo? 

Nee, jetzt Spass beiseite. Wer nimmt wen von wo aus mit?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Pandur (13. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kriege den Kombi meiner Eltern und komme auf dem Weg nach Limbach ohne grosse Umstände bei Moose und/oder Pandur vorbei. 3 Leute gehen, das haben wir mit genügend Decken schon ausprobiert, wird aber eng.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Super!
Am besten, ich komme bei Moose vorbei. Schließlich weiß jeder, wo der Elch heimisch ist. Jetzt muss nur noch die Zeit geklärt werden.

Ich denke mal, wenn der Start in Lemberg um 8:30 bzw. 2. Start um 9 Uhr ist, dann sollte 6:30 in Limbach ausreichen. Bei scheinbar maximal 1 h Fahrzeit bis zum Ziel.


----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, so wie ich das sehe ist moose heissbegehrt
> 
> @scotty23: Sollen wir das jetzt wie richtige Männer vor der Tür mit Daumenkino austragen oder gibst Du gleich auf?



Ich gebe niemals auf   
Du *musstest* doch unsere moose diese Jahr schon oft
genug rumfahren   
Und ich mußte sie noch nicht einmal abholen    ALSO !!!


ciao


----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2004)

Würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns um 6:00 Uhr in Elchhausen treffen !!!
Wo ist eigentlich das "neue" Elchhausen ..... bin nicht mehr up to date    


ciao


----------



## Pandur (13. Oktober 2004)

Ups, hatte die 3. Seite des Threats bei meiner Antwort ganz übersehen...
Also, 6 Uhr ist gut. Finde ich. Und dann um 6:30 in Limbach.
Wiseman kommt zu Moose und ich auch, aber mit Fahrrad. OK?

Und Moose's Heimat.. stimmt ja. Ich kenne nur die "alte". Oder ist die Samstag Morgends auch noch gültig? Echt eine gute Frage.


----------



## dieselmartin (13. Oktober 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=28254&fdate=20041016

Ich komm im Taucher-Neoprenanzug !

m;


----------



## Limit83 (13. Oktober 2004)

@007ike: DIE IGB BOYS???    Wir sind sind keine Boygroupe! Wir singen weder wie der einheimische noch tanzen wir!


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns um 6:00 Uhr in Elchhausen treffen !!!
> Wo ist eigentlich das "neue" Elchhausen ..... bin nicht mehr up to date
> 
> 
> ciao


Hey, Ihr seid klasse!
Yuhuuuuuuuuuuuu, am Samstag machen wir eine Schlammschlacht!

Also wo ich wohne am Samstag weiss ich noch nicht, aber abholen/ treffen könnt Ihr mich im Neugrabenweg (vor dem Ilseplatz wenn man vom Waldhaus kommt). Ich würde dann mit ein paar Leuchtdioden (oder Leuchtidioten?) auf der Strasse stehen, okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (13. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Also wo ich wohne am Samstag weiss ich noch nicht,


    

ich frag mich jetzt gerade, ob das neben dem kraftwerk abends immer wohnunglose ruderer sind.  
also zur not hab ich noch ne couch


----------



## 007ike (13. Oktober 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike: DIE IGB BOYS???    Wir sind sind keine Boygroupe! Wir singen weder wie der einheimische noch tanzen wir!



Sorry, wollte euch nicht zu nahe treten, aber mir fiehl nix besseres ein


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich jetzt gerade, ob das neben dem kraftwerk abends immer wohnunglose ruderer sind.
> also zur not hab ich noch ne couch



Hey, das ist klasse da. Sogar warm - direkt neben dem Heizkraftwerk!


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike: DIE IGB BOYS???    Wir sind sind keine Boygroupe! Wir singen weder wie der einheimische noch tanzen wir!



... aber ihr fahrt goldene Räder


----------



## Limit83 (13. Oktober 2004)

@007ike:   

@eiheimischer:


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wollte euch nicht zu nahe treten, aber mir fiehl nix besseres ein



Von wegen zu nahe treten! Den Namen würde ich mir patentieren lassen!
Die IGB Boys!
... und die WND Kids of the Block ...
sowie die SB Girls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (13. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ihr fahrt goldene Räder


eieiei. Zuerst die Waldbeleuchtung, dann das.
Wundert mich nur, dass Du kein Techtelmechtel mit Wiseman eingehen willst. 
Scheinbar darf nur die Freundin Und 2 Fahrräder deine festen Hände teilen. *g*


----------



## Wiseman (13. Oktober 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar darf nur die Freundin Und 2 Fahrräder deine festen Hände teilen. *g*


Dieser Schein trügt. Wie ich diese festen Hände vermissen werde 



Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab 3 1/2 Fahrräder, aber sonst war alles richtig 

Ich hätte aber noch einen Namensvorschlag für die "IGBboys":


----------



## Limit83 (13. Oktober 2004)

[Sprachlos]............................................................


----------



## Wiseman (13. Oktober 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> [Sprachlos]............................................................


<sing>Thank you for beeing a friend lalalala</sing>



Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (13. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab 3 1/2 Fahrräder, aber sonst war alles richtig
> 
> Ich hätte aber noch einen Namensvorschlag für die "IGBboys":



Und ich hab schon das beste Album gesichert!!


----------



## 007ike (15. Oktober 2004)

Oh Mann!
Habt ihr euch mal den Wetterbericht angesehen? Der wird immer schlechter! Hoffentlich fängt es nicht noch an zu schneien!


----------



## Uwe G. (15. Oktober 2004)

Hat euch schon mal jemand gesagt, dass ihr völlig durchgeknallt sein müsst???

Aber genau so muss es sein!!!!! Genau so macht es Spaß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der Weg nach Lemberg geht (von meiner Haustür aus) so:

50 : !L2- in eng
110 : R2+ in breit schmiert
80 : R4- rund in breit
350 : Lvoll lang lang 250 : !! Lvoll Eingang zu L5-/Rvoll in breit
180 : R/L 5+ macht auf

Mist.... den Weg so zubeschreiben iss'n bissel viel. Denn wir wären jetzt gerade mal vom Saarbrücker Schloß zum Kreisel auf der Bismarkbrücke gedriftet......   

Ich werde mit Andreas zusammen auch nach Lemberg fahren. Werden da aber "nur" die 45er Runde fahren und deswegen auch nicht so zeitig aufbrechen. Wenn jemand mirfahren möchte.....?

Also bis morje dann...

Viele Grüße, Uwe


----------



## leeqwar (15. Oktober 2004)

[doppelt gepostet] internet explorer suxz


----------



## leeqwar (15. Oktober 2004)

Uwe G. schrieb:
			
		

> 50 : !L2- in eng
> 110 : R2+ in breit schmiert
> 80 : R4- rund in breit
> 350 : Lvoll lang lang 250 : !! Lvoll Eingang zu L5-/Rvoll in breit
> 180 : R/L 5+ macht auf



3 rechts... eckige links - nicht schneiden... vorsicht kuppe...

ich glaub ich spiel die tage mal wieder ne runde colin mcrae aufm pc   

sowas wäre für marathons ideal, bei denen man die strecke nicht 100% kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (15. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann!
> Habt ihr euch mal den Wetterbericht angesehen? Der wird immer schlechter! Hoffentlich fängt es nicht noch an zu schneien!


Da es momentan so ausschaut, dass es trotz Regen-Vorhersage dort nur wolkig ist, bin ich dem ganzen sehr optimistisch eingestellt.
Ausserdem, dort wo wir sind ist Sonne 

@Uwe G.:Krasse Wegbeschreibung  hat jemand eine Beschreibung für die Beschreibung  ?!?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Wiseman (15. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> 3 rechts... eckige links - nicht schneiden... vorsicht kuppe...
> 
> ich glaub ich spiel die tage mal wieder ne runde colin mcrae aufm pc
> 
> sowas wäre für marathons ideal, bei denen man die strecke nicht 100% kennt.


Dazu musste nur einen Einheimischen (hehe) finden, der die ganze Zeit neben dir fährt und die Strecke kennt 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich kenne die Strecke nur bis Km 80, ab da hab ich einen Filmriss  

Ich wünsch euch viel Spass morgen (ernst gemeint) 

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (15. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne die Strecke nur bis Km 80, ab da hab ich einen Filmriss
> 
> Ich wünsch euch viel Spass morgen (ernst gemeint)
> 
> Grüße.



Hoffentlich macht morgen keiner das, was der EInheimische letztes Jahr bei km 80 gemacht hat! Nicht gut!


----------



## 007ike (15. Oktober 2004)

Hat jemand einen Neoprenanzug!


----------



## leeqwar (15. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand einen Neoprenanzug!



ja, ich. "big john", schon in leicht gekrümmter haltung geschnitten   und ne trockenjacke mit gummibündchen am hals   paddel brauchst du wahrscheinlich auch   

also ich wünsche denen die fahren auch viel spass !!! der einheimische und ich hatten dieses jahr schon genügend schlammerlebnisse, wir "dürfen" zu hause bleiben.


----------



## leeqwar (15. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu musste nur einen Einheimischen (hehe) finden, der die ganze Zeit neben dir fährt und die Strecke kennt
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



genau. einheimischer ! 
vielleicht sollten wir ein team mit verteilten rollen aufstellen, die bei jedem rennen wechseln. einer sagt die kurven an, einer spielt wasserträger, einer verarztet die gestürzten... und *eine* gewinnt


----------



## 007ike (15. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich. "big john", schon in leicht gekrümmter haltung geschnitten   und ne trockenjacke mit gummibündchen am hals   paddel brauchst du wahrscheinlich auch
> 
> also ich wünsche denen die fahren auch viel spass !!! der einheimische und ich hatten dieses jahr schon genügend schlammerlebnisse, wir "dürfen" zu hause bleiben.



wenn du meinst ich hätte noch nicht genug Schlammrennen dieses Jahr gehabt, dann irrst du! Normalerweise sollte ich auch zu Hause bleiben dürfen! Grummel grummel schimpf und fluch...........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr mmmpfhhh


----------



## leeqwar (15. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du meinst ich hätte noch nicht genug Schlammrennen dieses Jahr gehabt, dann irrst du! Normalerweise sollte ich auch zu Hause bleiben dürfen! Grummel grummel schimpf und fluch...........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr mmmpfhhh



na gleich darfst du ja im trocknen fahren   

hab gerade mal überlegt... mehring, trier, freisen, wolf war auch recht schlammig... wnd war schlimmer als in den letzten jahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (15. Oktober 2004)

ich hätte noch Willingen und Daun im Angebot und steche somit Trier und Wolf. Mehring wäre mit Garmisch und Lambrecht gleich und vorbeigezogen, aber da bin ich ja nicht gestartet, werde es aber dann mit morgen verrechnen.

OK dann muß ich wirklich morgen nochmal wo ihr zu Hause bleiben dürft.

Wenn man es nicht ganz so genau nimmt, könnte ich aber auch durch meine Etappe Oberstdorf - St.Anton von meinem Transalp ausgleichen.


----------



## leeqwar (15. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man es nicht ganz so genau nimmt, könnte ich aber auch durch meine Etappe Oberstdorf - St.Anton von meinem Transalp ausgleichen.



dann setze ich die ctf in bischmisheim dagegen


----------



## 007ike (15. Oktober 2004)

Da hätte ich noch die CTF in Bexbach!


----------



## leeqwar (15. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Da hätte ich noch die CTF in Bexbach!



und die dienstagstour bei der sich alle lizenzfahrer untergestellt haben, ich aber 30 km alleine gefahren bin (und der herr 007ike mit dem auto heim ist).


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Oktober 2004)

Tozzi Wiseman und ich sind den Icerider gefahren - wo wahrt ihr? - noch Fragen? 

Im übrigen ist Mehring und Trier durch nichts zu toppen!

Grüße.


----------



## Pandur (15. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Ihr seid klasse!
> Yuhuuuuuuuuuuuu, am Samstag machen wir eine Schlammschlacht!
> 
> Also wo ich wohne am Samstag weiss ich noch nicht, aber abholen/ treffen könnt Ihr mich im Neugrabenweg (vor dem Ilseplatz wenn man vom Waldhaus kommt). Ich würde dann mit ein paar Leuchtdioden (oder Leuchtidioten?) auf der Strasse stehen, okay?



Und, wo wohnst du nun, Moose?
Aber es bleibt wohl bei diesem Treffpunkt:
http://sbserver2.saarbruecken.de:4680/query?GK=2573875.0x5456569.0
Ist das, kurz bevor die Busse links um den Platz fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (15. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Tozzi Wiseman und ich sind den Icerider gefahren - wo wahrt ihr? - noch Fragen?
> 
> Im übrigen ist Mehring und Trier durch nichts zu toppen!
> 
> Grüße.


 Quatsch, diese kurzen Einheiten. Da bist du gerade warm, hörst du schon wieder auf. Ich bin wenigstens Marathons gefahren!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch, diese kurzen Einheiten. Da bist du gerade warm, hörst du schon wieder auf. Ich bin wenigstens Marathons gefahren!



Für was gibts denn in eurem Teamranking mehr Punkte? 

Grüße


----------



## Wiseman (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe leider schlechte Nachrichten für euch:

*Moose kommt morgen nicht mit*

Sie hat die Gelegenheit des Umzugs beim Schopf gepackt und ist schon kräftig am packen.

@pandur&scotty23: Treffpunkt bei Moose ist damit hinfällig. Wir sollten uns mit einem neuen Treffpunkt kurzschliessen, aber wenn ich nichts anderes mehr von euch höre, dann treffen wir uns wie geplant am Ilseplatz oben an der Haltestelle (pandur hat den ungefähr mit seinem Stadtplanlink markiert).

<sing, Die  fantastischen Vier, Es wird Regen geben>
ich mach die augen auf in meinem zimmer ist es still
mein kopf ist voll mit dingen die ich dort nicht haben will
was hab ich bloss gemacht wo war ich letzte nacht
mit wem und vor allem wie hab ich sie verbracht
</sing>

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (15. Oktober 2004)

Ein Wahnsinn dieses Unterfangen!
Bin total gerädert und geh jetzt schlafen. Snoopy ich hoffe es hat alles hingehauen?

Bis morgen und denkt daran kurz vor halb sieben in Limbach

Nacht


----------



## Pandur (15. Oktober 2004)

Oha, Moose ist nicht dabei? hmmm.

Ist es vielleicht am einfachsten, sich an der Uni zu treffen, wie sonst auch? 
Der Parkplatz paar Meter unterhalb unseres Standardtreffpunktes?


----------



## Pandur (15. Oktober 2004)

Oder Einheimischer.... 
Willst du vielleicht als Moose starten? 
Ein paar andere Klamotten, und es fällt kaum auf... Startgeld ist ja eh bezahlt...


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Oktober 2004)

Das würde sofort auffliegen, da Moose viel schneller ist als ich 
Im Ernst, lass mal, ich kann irgendwie meinen Kopf nicht richtig bewegen, ausserdem befinde ich mich z.Zt. in meiner Ruhephase 

Ich wünsch euch trotz aller wiedrigen Umstände morgen viel Spass und gebt auf euch acht!

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (15. Oktober 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, Moose ist nicht dabei? hmmm.
> 
> Ist es vielleicht am einfachsten, sich an der Uni zu treffen, wie sonst auch?
> Der Parkplatz paar Meter unterhalb unseres Standardtreffpunktes?


Ja, ok, ich fahre dann morgen früh an die Uni, Parkplatz unterhalb von Halle 6 um 6 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Pandur (16. Oktober 2004)

alles klar. werde da sein. ich hoffe mal, ich vergesse nichts wichtiges...


----------



## Tyler.Durden (16. Oktober 2004)

Schon zu hause. War vorhin auch in Lemberg, bin aber nur die 45er Strecke gefahren da ich dieses Jahr erst mit dem biken angefangen habe. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir echt Glück war aber trotzdem an machen stellen ziemlich matschig. Leider waren die Singeltrails und technische stellen sehr dürftig. Aber ansonsten hat es Spaß gemacht und ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder mitfahren aber dann aber 75 oder die 85er Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (16. Oktober 2004)

Ja, schön war's!
Und der Wettergott hatte es auch gut mit uns gemeint. Da hatten wir echt Glück, bei den miesen Wettervorhersagen...

Danke auch an Scotty und Wiseman für die Fahrgelegenheit nach Le(h)mberg.


----------



## Limit83 (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute!
Ja, die Strecke war mal wieder genial!    Aber sau schwer durch den weichen aufgewühlten Boden. Da rollte es wirklich nie!   
Mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch Glück, auch wenn wir ab und an in ein Kälteloch kamen, wo man sich echt den A**** abgefroren hat. Aber zum Glück hat es nicht noch geregnet! Obwohl, wäre auch egal gewesen, da ich ja jetzt nach einem kleinen Mittagsschläfchen gemerkt habe, dass ich auch so krank bin.  :kotz: 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Pandur (16. Oktober 2004)

Ja, habe auch nach einer kleinen Ruhepause gemerkt, dass ich wieder nicht 100 % gesund bin. Und das, nachdem ich mich mal par Tage recht wohl gefühlt habe... Und ich habe leichte Probleme, nach links und rechts zu schauen.
Hat sich (bisher) jedoch immer noch gelohnt. 

Nur das Ende der Strecke war zu viel bergauf, da wäre es schön gewesen, wenn man nicht so viel Kraft benötigt hätte und ins Ziel pendeln können. Irgendwie muss die Strecke ja verlaufen, aber gerade am Ende war das schon ungünstig.


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2004)

Ich fands schön. Und das auf der 45km wenig trails sind ist auch klar, ist ja für Anfänger. Da war auf den längeren Strecken einiges geboten. Wenn man jedoch die Fahrtechnik mancher biker sieht, fragt man sich ob das die erste MTB Tour ist. Ich fand es total mies, das die Strecken so früh getrennt und wieder zusammen kamen, da hatte man die komplette 70km Mannschaft vor sich. Da ging es manchen trail nur im Schneckentempo runter. Echt schlimm!
Danke noch an Pandur, der mich die letzten Anstiege mit sich hoch gezogen hat.  
Ebenfalls Danke an den IGB Zug, der uns auf den ersten 25 km Windschatten spendierte. Leider haben wiseman und ich hier überdreht um an den Jungs drann zu bleiben. (Sind halt ne Nummer zu groß für uns! Noch?  )

Ich hoffe mal das ich nicht krank geworden bin, bisher siehts aber gut aus.


----------



## Wiseman (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Jepp, ich schliesse mich 007ike an. Die Strecke war schön und das Wetter war zum aushalten, obwohl ich hier immer noch meine Überschuhe suche ...

Es war wie ich sagte, zu Hause hat das Päckchen auf mich gewartet ... 

So oder so, ich war ziemlich alle, nachdem wir versuchten an unseren Jungs aus IGB dranzubleiben und habe mich dann nach der grossen Verpflegungsstelle ins Ziel geschleppt. Jetzt muss sich zeigen, ob es einfach nur das Leihbike (nochmal VIELEN DANK an 007ike) war, mit dem ich Probleme hatte oder ob ich mich nie an ein Hardtail gewöhnen kann. Mein Hintern wird auf jeden Fall noch seeehr lange mit mir sprechen und mich an Lemberg erinnern.

Auch noch einen Gruß an Uwe G., den wir unbekannterweise  getroffen haben  und der jetzt hoffentlich weis, wer wir waren.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## snoopy-bike (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
also ich muss sagen, ich fand den Marathon Konditionell als Sau-schwer!!!
5 h und 13 min für 85 KM sind super lang - mit einem lächerlichen 16 Schnitt!  
Am meisten hat halt genervt, dass gerade auf den geilsten Trails die 45 vor uns waren, ich glaub wir haben 2/3 des Feldes aufgefahren, und das z.T. zweimal !
Geniale Trails, wie immer - mit dem Unterschied, dass der Boden keinerlei Verdichtung (so wie in IGB) hat! Das Rad sackt mal soeben mindestens 2 cm ein (oder liegts nur an meinem Gewicht)  

Auf jedenfall wars geil!  
Nächstes Jahr wieder! - Ist halt anders als bei uns!  
snoopy


----------

